# Herzlich Willkommen



## Bluebeard (14. August 2013)

Geschätzte Forengemeinde,

Ein großes Hallo und ein herzliches Willkommen im Hersteller Support-Forum von Corsair auf PC Games Hardware Extreme. Ab sofort geht es wieder los mit offiziellem Corsair-Support in der PCGH-Extreme Community und ihr erhaltet mit mir, Bluebeard, einen euch wohlverdienten Ansprechpartner direkt beim Hersteller.

Ich freue mich euch bei jeglichen Fragen zu Corsair Produkten zur Verfügung zu stehen. Denkt aber bitte daran immer fair und sachlich zu bleiben. Konstruktive Kritik ist natürlich jederzeit willkommen und lässt uns als Hersteller verstehen wo wir noch nachbessern müssen.

Corsair steht euch bei Problemen zur Verfügung und wir sind als Hersteller sehr an eurer vollsten Zufriedenheit interessiert. An dieser Stelle möchte ich dann auch auf die Links in meiner Signatur hinweisen. Diese sollen euch dabei helfen die wichtigsten Webseiten bei Corsair schnell zu erreichen. Besonders der Link zur Garantieabwicklung (RMA) sollte von euch beherzigt werden. Solltet ihr Rückfragen zu einem bereits eröffneten Support-Ticket haben, bitte ich euch mir die Ticketnummer direkt per PM mitzuteilen.

Zu guter Letzt möchte ich mich bei allen Forenmitgliedern bedanken, die hier tatkräftig mitdiskutieren und damit auch schon so oft einander geholfen haben. Vielen Dank!

Bluebeard


----------



## Bluebeard (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute, bitte schaut mal bei Interesse auch auf unserer deutschsprachigen Facebook-Seite vorbei und spendiert uns ein "Like"!  

*Corsair Deutschland - Facebook Seite*

Es erwarten Euch viele Infos rund um Corsair, neben tollen Gewinnspielen und Verlosungen.

Viele Grüße!


----------

